# Продукты компании MicroWorld Technologies Inc., eScan: Новости



## Саныч (8 Май 2010)

*У eScan появился антивирус для Linux-серверов и десктопов*

Компания eScan выпустила коммерческий антивирус для Linux-серверов и десктопов — eScan for Linux 3.0.

По словам Говинда Рэммерфи (Govind Rammurthy), исполнительного директора eScan, продукт появился вследствие «заметного роста числа атак на Linux-системы». Заявляется, что eScan for Linux поможет обезопасить системы от этих проблем.

Кроме того, сообщается, в последней версии антивируса представлена улучшенная версия движка, обеспечивающая быстрое сканирование и определение последних «угроз безопасности». Антивирус позволяет анализировать потоки данных и проверять на наличие вирусов архивы.

Стоимость eScan для Linux-десктопов составляет 20 USD за 1 год для одного домашнего пользователя. Среди официально поддерживаемых Linux-дистрибутивов — Debian 5.0, Fedora (до версии 9), RHEL 4 и 5, Slackware 12.2, SUSE 10, Ubuntu 8.10 и 9.10. Стоимость eScan для файлового сервера с Linux для 10 пользователей на 1 год составляет 29,92 USD.

Источник


----------



## Mila (29 Июл 2010)

*Антивирусная компания MicroWorld Technologies выходит на российский рынок*

Американская компания MicroWorld Technologies, разрабатывающая антивирусное программное обеспечение eScan и решения в области информационной безопасности для корпоративных и домашних пользователей, объявила о подписании долгосрочного контракта с российской компанией "Антивирусный Центр". По итогам контракта "Антивирусный Центр" получает статус авторизованного мастер-дистрибутора на территории России и стран СНГ.

На сегодняшний день продуктовая линейка eScan, разработанная MicroWorld Technologies, представляет собой комплексное решение в области информационной безопасности, использующее современные технологии и обеспечивающее защиту от вирусов, шпионского и рекламного ПО, кейлоггеров, руткитов, бот-сетей, хакерских атак, спама, фишинга и прочих IT-угроз. В линейке eScan также фигурируют решения семейства X-Spam и MailScan, предназначенные для защиты почтовых систем от вредоносного кода и нежелательной электронной корреспонденции (спама).








"Заключение контракта с MicroWorld Technologies является еще одним последовательным шагом нашей компании в развитии дистрибуторского направления по поставке антивирусных решений. Сегодня российский и глобальный рынки программных средств защиты - это рынки с высокой конкуренцией, однако мы считаем, что продуктовая линейка eScan, полностью локализованная на русский язык, займет свою заметную нишу среди антивирусных продуктов", - прокомментировала генеральный директор "Антивирусного Центра" Наталья Слободенюк.

В рамках подписанного соглашения компании "Антивирусный Центр" делегируются полномочия по формированию ценовой и партнерской политики, производству и дистрибуции программных решений eScan, оказанию услуг по технической поддержке.

источник


----------



## Mila (25 Окт 2010)

*Выход локализованных версий eScan 11 Antivirus и eScan 11 Internet Security Suite.*

Вышли русскоязычные версии антивирусных продуктов серии eScan – eScan 11 Antivirus и eScan 11 Internet Security Suite. Новые функции по обеспечению безопасности домашних и рабочих компьютеров в 11 версии сочетаются с улучшенным интерфейсом пользователя, значительно упрощающим настройку и использование решений eScan. 

Во всех продуктах eScan 11 применяется новаторская фирменная технология MicroWorld Winsock Layer (MWL), которая блокирует различные угрозы безопасности непосредственно на сетевом уровне, анализируя весь поступающий трафик. Решения eScan традиционно потребляют минимум системных ресурсов компьютера: в режиме ожидания eScan занимает менее 10 Мб оперативной памяти.

В новой версии антивируса eScan 11, привычное для eScanэвристическое и сигнатурное сканирование, антиспамерский фильтр, антифишинговые и антируткит-технологии сочетаются с новыми продвинутыми функциями, еще более усиливающими безопасность.

Защите личной информации в решениях eScan уделено особое внимание. С помощью функции защиты приватности можно одним кликом удалить все следы работы пользователя за компьютером, включая историю посещений интернета, сохраненные пароли и временные файлы. Обеспечить безопасность созданным пользователем данным призван и новый функционал защиты папок и блокировки фалов, который не допускает модифицирования выбранных данных вредоносными программами.

В новой версии eScan 11 Internet Security Suite значительно усилена защита персональных данных и приватности работы в онлайне. Виртуальная клавиатура служит целям обеспечения безопасности онлайновых платежей и сохранения паролей от опасности перехватывания кейлоггерами. Неподобающий контент, вредоносные сайты, опасные знакомства – от всего этого детей надежно ограждает функционал родительского контроля eScan 11 ISS. Функция, основанная на профилях пользователей, позволяет ограничить доступ как по заранее определенному списку ресурсов, так и с использованием внешних рейтинговых систем, например, SafeSurf.

eScan 11 ISS обеспечивает и защиту от проникновения вредоносных программ через внешние накопители, такие как флэш-драйвы, карты памяти и другие портативные устройства хранения данных USB и Firewire. Администратор, как на домашнем ПК, так и при работе в корпоративной сети, централизованно может создать правила блокирования или защищать подключение внешних устройств паролем. Внешние носители данных можно перевести в режим «только для чтения» или создать «белый список» доверенных носителей. Помочь в контроле над состоянием операционной системы позволяет функция автоматической загрузки критических обновлений от Microsoft.

Можно установить бесплатную пробную версию

источник


----------



## Severnyj (10 Апр 2012)

*eScan представила антивирус eScan for Mac Edition на MACUL*

*Компания eScan MicroWorld, ведущий производитель программных продуктов для обеспечения информационной безопасности, объявила о выходе своего решения для Mac на конференции MACUL 2012.*

36-я ежегодная конференция MACUL состоялась в выставочном центре DeVos Place в г. Гранд-Рапидс, штат Мичиган, США, 8-9 марта 2012 года.

eScan, первое в мире решение для защиты от вирусов и обеспечения безопасности контента в режиме реального времени, разрабатывается известной компанией MicroWorld Technologies.

В американском штате Мичиган находится значительное количество образовательных учреждений, их больше, чем в среднем по стране. В Мичигане 45 государственных и 65 частных высших учебных заведений. С развитием технологий всё больше университетов и колледжей используют такие продукты Apple, как Mac и iPad. Многие студенты и преподаватели уже начали хранить и обрабатывать свои отчеты о работе, учебные материалы и другие документы в вычислительных облаках.

Хотя компьютеры Apple Mac обычно считаются менее уязвимыми для кибератак, чем другие платформы, последние события показывают, что поиск уязвимостей в MacOS и приложениях Mac стали интересовать вирусописателей ничуть не меньше, чем в ОС Microsoft Windows. Компания eScan MicroWorld выпускает eScan for Mac чтобы обеспечить защищённую вычислительную среду для пользователей Mac.

Расширенные возможности eScan for Mac гарантируют защиту Mac OS от вредоносных программ и других угроз безопасности в режиме реального времени. eScan for Mac отличается простой установкой и предоставляет возможность как автоматического, так и ручного обновления, а также опцию формирования подробных журналов и отчетов. Это простое в использовании антивирусное решение предупреждает о подозрительном поведении приложений, обеспечивая тем самым надежную защиту от угроз нулевого дня.

Кроме того, eScan for Mac позволяет блокировать USB-носители, предотвращая кражу данных и передачу вредоносных программ.

В eScan for Mac реализованы технологии, уменьшающие потребление компьютерной памяти и других ресурсов компьютерной системы, и при этом эффективно защищающие информацию.

Рохини Сонаван, исполнительный директор eScan, сказала на конференции: «Мы очень рады представить eScan for Mac Edition на MACUL в этом году. Согласно отчету Gartner, Apple занимает третье место среди производителей ПК в США, показав в последнем квартале 2011 года самый высокий в индустрии 20,9-процентный рост. Аналитики Gartner прогнозируют, что поставки Mac OS в 2012 году составят 5,2% новых компьютеров в мире. Следовательно, в США есть большое поле деятельности с точки зрения проникновения на рынок и мы стремимся вступить в партнерство с новыми каналами сбыта».







«Наша команда постоянно работает, чтобы сделать eScan еще более известным брендом и наиболее предпочтительным программным обеспечением для ИТ-пользователей. Наше участие в MACUL 2012 поможет нам расширить связи с учебными заведениями, поскольку участники и гости конференции - это, главным образом, преподаватели, сотрудники научно-исследовательских лабораторий, менеджеры, принимающие решения в области внедрения технологий, а также наши американские партнеры и клиенты. Конференция предоставила нам площадку для демонстрации наших инновационных решений, рассказов о будущих совместных планах, а также для того, чтобы наши партнеры могли согласовать свои планы, и расти вместе с нами и, следовательно, укрепить наши взаимовыгодные отношения», - добавляет г-жа Рохини Сонаван.

При демонстрации продукта eScan for Mac Edition Рохини Сонаван отметила: «Ранее у Apple было только примерно 10% рынка, и хакеры, в основном, не уделяли много внимания вирусам под Mac, инфицирующим лишь незначительную часть компьютеров. Но с ростом числа пользователей этой платформы, без сомнения, она стала заманчивой целью для киберпреступности. Сегодня Mac так же уязвима, как любая другая операционная система. Теперь, с появлением eScan for Mac Edition, пользователям Mac предоставлена безопасная среда для работы на компьютере».

Источник


----------



## Severnyj (11 Июл 2012)

*eScan: антивирусы eScan совместимы с Windows 8*

*Компания eScan MicroWorld, производитель антивирусных продуктов eScan, объявила о совместимости своих решений для защиты настольных компьютеров с новой версией операционной системы от Microsoft — Windows 8.*

В Windows 8 корпорация Microsoft реализовала более высокий уровень многозадачности, полностью обновлённый дизайн и возможность работы на новейших сенсорных устройствах, включив в новую версию десятки тысяч улучшений и новинок. Чтобы пользователям были доступны все усовершенствования и новые возможности Windows 8 и при этом рабочая среда оставалась безопасной и комфортной, антивирусы eScan были полностью интегрированы с новой версией ОС, сообщили в eScan MicroWorld.

По словам разработчиков, совместимость eScan с ОС Microsoft Windows 8 обеспечивает полнофункциональную и стабильную работу операционной системы и её штатных приложений, а также самих защитных решений eScan, установленных в новой версии.

Говоря об интеграции eScan и Microsoft Windows 8, генеральный директор eScan MicroWorld Говинд Раммурти заявил: «По состоянию на май 2012 года доля операционной системы Windows на рынке ОС для ПК составила 84,83%. Благодаря широкому использованию Windows эти операционные системы всегда были главной мишенью киберпреступников, и последняя версия не является исключением. Информационная безопасность по-прежнему вызывает серьезную озабоченность. Для обеспечения пользователей Windows 8 защитой eScan мы добились полной совместимости продуктов eScan с новыми технологиями Windows 8. Решения eScan поддерживают все усовершенствования ожидаемой версии ОС. Кроме того, сейчас мы работаем над тем, чтобы продукты eScan ещё лучше интегрировались с графическим интерфейсом Metro, реализованным в Windows 8».

Источник


----------



## Severnyj (8 Авг 2012)

*eScan Anti-Virus Security for Mac - актуальное антивирусное решение для системы Apple*

*Компания eScan Micro World, производитель антивирусов нового поколения eScan, выпустила актуальное решение eScan Anti-Virus Security for Mac, предназначенное для защиты операционной системы Apple Mac OS.*

Новый eScan Anti-Virus Security for Mac отвечает всем требованиям информационной безопасности Mac OS. Продукт обеспечивает защиту в реальном времени от вирусов, шпионских программ, рекламного ПО, руткитов, ботов, клавиатурных шпионов и других угроз. eScan Anti-Virus Security for Mac потребляет минимум оперативной памяти и других ресурсов ПК, гарантируя в то же время всю необходимую комплексную защиту. Продукт лёгок в использовании, прост в установке, а интерфейс выполнен в фирменном стиле Apple Mac OS. Антивирус предупреждает пользователя о подозрительном поведении приложений, обеспечивая тем самым защиту от угроз нулевого дня. Также eScan Anti-Virus Security for Mac позволяет блокировать USB-устройства хранения данных, предотвращая кражи информации и передачу вирусов, троянцев и других вредоносных программ. Решение имеет возможность как автоматического, так и ручного обновления, формирует подробные журналы и отчёты о своей работе. Антивирус eScan для защиты Mac OS был продемонстрирован на конференции «MACUL 2012».







Говоря о вышедшем решении eScan Anti-Virus Security for Mac, Говинд Раммурти, генеральный директор eScan, отметил: «Для многих может оказаться новостью, что Mac OS уязвима для киберугроз, как и любая другая операционная система. Как правило, ИТ-пользователи считают, что компьютерам Mac не грозят атаки хакеров. Тем не менее, за последнее время в этой операционной системе был найден ряд уязвимостей, регулярно в ней обнаруживаются новые бреши. Ранее, когда Mac OS имела незначительную долю рынка в 5-6% , киберпреступники не фокусировали на ней внимание, так как обычно не разрабатывают вредоносные программы, заражающие компьютеры лишь небольшой части ИТ-пользователей. Поскольку за последние 2 года доля рынка Mac OS увеличилась до 10%, нет никаких сомнений, что в скором времени, по мере роста числа компьютеров Mac, они станут заманчивой мишенью для хакеров. Поэтому уже сейчас мы выпустили новое решение eScan Anti-Virus Security for Mac – чтобы пользователи Mac были надёжно защищены от любых актуальных киберугроз».

Антивирус eScan for Mac так же быстродейственен, как и при работе в Windows, прост в освоении и не требует от пользователя высокой ИТ-квалификации. В скором времени новый антивирус для MAC можно будет приобрести у партнёров eScan в России и СНГ по привлекательной цене.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj (8 Ноя 2012)

*Решения eScan для защиты Android-устройств*

eScan представил инновационные решения для защиты мобильной платформы Google Android. Презентация eScan Mobile Security for Android и eScan Tablet Security for Android прошла в рамках международной выставки и конференции INTEROP Mumbai 2012, одного из главных событий мировой отрасли информационных технологий и телекоммуникаций, 10-12 октября 2012 года в Мумбаи, Индия.







Количество планшетов и смартфонов в мире неуклонно растет и скоро, по прогнозам, превзойдет число компьютеров. Поэтому мобильные устройства будут оставаться одной из основных мишеней вирусописателей, особенно активно будут разрабатываться угрозы под операционную систему Android.

Стремясь оставаться в авангарде разработки инновационного программного обеспечения, eScan выпускает решения для защиты планшетных и мобильных устройств, работающих под управлением операционной системы Android. Представленные на выставке специализированные продукты eScan обеспечивают полную защиту устройств на базе Android от всех типов киберугроз в режиме реального времени. eScan Mobile Security for Android и eScan Tablet Security for Android устанавливают новые стандарты качества и производительности защиты Android-устройств. Решения eScan для защиты Android производят быстрое сканирование, не влияющее заметно на работу устройств, в то же время они обеспечивают защиту от известных и неизвестных угроз в режиме реального времени. Представленные eScan решения легко фильтруют телефонные вызовы (по телефонным номерам) и контент текстовых sms-сообщений (по ключевым словам) на основе параметров, заданных в «белых» и «черных» списках.

Наряду с удобным и интуитивно понятным интерфейсом, решения eScan для защиты Android поставляются с системой контроля приложений, функцией веб-защиты и опциями родительского контроля, которые обеспечивают безопасность данных, хранящихся на устройстве, во время веб-серфинга.

Говоря о выходе решений для защиты платформы Android, генеральный директор eScan MicroWorld Говинд Раммурти заявил: «На мобильных устройствах хранится огромное количество конфиденциальной информации. В то же время число уязвимостей программного обеспечения планшетов и смартфонов продолжает расти беспрецедентными темпами: вирусописатели не только используют уже существующие вредоносные коды, но и создают вредоносные программы, специально нацеленные на ОС Android. eScan Mobile Security for Android и eScan Tablet Security for Android – это элегантные решения, которые обеспечивают защиту против растущих киберугроз, а также неприкосновенность личных данных, хранящихся на мобильных устройствах и планшетах Android». 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj (21 Янв 2013)

*eScan подтверждает свой статус Золотого партнера Microsoft*

*Компания eScan MicroWorld третий год подряд удостаивается статуса Microsoft Gold Certified Partner for Security Solutions.*

Обновленный Золотой партнерской сертификат свидетельствует, что eScan приобрела заслуженное признание корпорации Microsoft в области информационной безопасности.

eScan подтвердила статус Золотого партнера благодаря богатому опыту, компетенциям, а также заметной стратегической роли и влиянию в индустрии информационной безопасности. В качестве партнера Microsoft со статусом Gold Certified Partner for Security Solutions компания eScan демонстрирует высокий профессионализм в области технологий Microsoft и поддерживает тесные связи с софтверным гигантом.

Рохини Сонаван, главный операционный директор eScan MicroWorld, так прокомментировала подтверждение компанией статуса Золотого партнера: «eScan активно участвует в партнерской программе Microsoft и успешно удовлетворяет требования клиентов Microsoft, которые в результате регулярно дают положительные отзывы о работе eScan. Быстрая реакция на потребности клиентов, высокие профессиональные качества, опыт и эффективность eScan позволили нам получить признание Microsoft и подтвердить наш статус Microsoft Gold Certified for Security Solutions». 

Источник


----------



## Mila (29 Мар 2013)

*eScan MicroWorld объявил о выпуске 14-й версии антивирусов eScan*

Производитель антивирусов eScan MicroWorld сегодня объявил о выпуске 14-й версии антивирусов eScan для СМБ и домашних пользователей, включающих систему облачной защиты. О выходе антивирусов нового поколения eScan с облачной системой защиты eScan Security Network было объявлено на встрече с реселлерами, организованной совместно с индийской Ассоциацией вендоров информационных технологий (Trade Association of Information Technology, TAIT).

Версии eScan 14 с системой облачной защиты предназначены для малого и домашнего офиса (сектор SOHO). Они включают ряд нововведений и усовершенствований с целью предоставления защиты от новых угроз, нацеленных на ОС Microsoft Windows. В новых продуктах реализованы такие технологии, как облачная система eScan Security Network, Advanced Virus Control, MicroWorld Winsock Layer, Non-Intrusive Learning Pattern и Domain and IP Reputation Checker, позволяющие eScan обеспечивать проактивную защиту от угроз следующего поколения.

Облачная система eScan Security Network обеспечивает защиту от последних и неизвестных угроз. В дополнение к браузерам Microsoft Internet Explorer и Mozilla Firefox, новые версии eScan поддерживают Google Chrome.

В новой версии реализованы и другие уникальные передовые функции: расширенная отчетность, упрощенная активация лицензий с помощью Мастера, безопасный режим, продвинутый родительский контроль, репутационные облачные сервисы проверки файлов и т.д.


Купить инновационный антивирус eScan можно в розничных и интернет-магазинах, а также в офисах партнёров компании «Антивирусный Центр». Дополнительная информация о способах покупки eScan находится на странице Где купить антивирус eScan.

Триальные версии инновационных антивирусов eScan можно загрузить в разделе «Скачать». Также в этом разделе для скачивания доступны бесплатная антивирусная утилита MWAV, обновления антивирусных баз eScan и Руководства пользователя eScan.



источник


----------

